

Torrent host ordered to pay damages - chermanowicz
http://torrentfreak.com/torrent-site-webhost-ordered-to-pay-piracy-damages-121024/

======
ari_elle
I don't know what their logic behind this was.

BREIN is described on wikipedia as _"an association in which the Dutch
recording industry and movie studios participate"_ [1].

They describe themselves on their official homepage as _"joint anti-piracy
program of [...] distributors of music, film, games, interactive software and
books"_ [2]

As participants they mostly refer to different Associations (producers, Motion
Picture Association, Film Distributors), but no single direct tie according to
this site to any governmental institution.

 _Sow how can a privately operated anti-piracy Organization request the
takedown of a torrent site and then successfully sue the ISP if it doesn't
comply?_

This is sick

[1] <https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BREIN>

[2] <http://www.anti-piracy.nl/english.php>

Update:

According to their reporting about the incident, the ISP _"[...] disclosed
identity details that clearly were falsified and held back other identifying
details"_ [3]. I guess/hope their punishment was because of that. Though they
further state that _"The court ruled that Sumotorrent is 'evidently', i.e.
clearly, illegal, and XSnetworks should have known that."_ , which is in my
opinion not really a justifiable logic for a court.

[3] <http://www.anti-piracy.nl/nieuws.php?id=282>

